# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  طریقه ساختن اسکریپت از بانک اطلاعاتی

## دختر باران

با سلام
من یک بانک اطلاعاتی با اس کیو ال 2005 ساختم برای وب سایتم, حالا می خوام از این بانک اسکریپت بگیرم و این اسکریپت رو روی سرور اجرا کنم که سایتم بتونه از این بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده کنه ولی نمی دونم باید چطوری اسکریپت بگیرم و چطوری این اسکریپت رو روی سرور اجرا کنم...

اگه لطف کنین و مرحله به مرحله بگین که چه کاری رو باید انجام بدم ممنون می شم

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=176229
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...65&postcount=3

----------

